# my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she was !



## pastrychef (Mar 22, 2012)

I have 3 pygmy's i bought a couple months ago. 1 was born in october, and i have twins that were born in november. Well my little girl was chunkier than the boys but i didn't think anything of it, cause the boys are wethers.her udder was big but i looked it up and can happen apparently , as far as i was concerned she wasn't pregnant. shes not even a year old yet.
this morning i was feeding the horses and let the goats out and abbie was acting weird. I gave the horses hay turned around, there was a little nose coming out!

i was flabergasted! i got gloves and checked to make sure everything was coming right. the little legs were folded back. i ran and grabbed my "goat" book.it told me i have to push it back in.everytime i pushed, she tried to push.anyway a vet call and a paramedic (my brother i called to help..lol), we got it out. everyone is healthy. we have a tiny little boy, hes up, feeding, walking, talking.

is this weird? i mean its not good for her to be so young and pregnant? when i bought her, she was pregnant then.

i can't stop looking at him!! now iam trying to think of a name, something different or something that means surprise........


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

OMGosh, that means she got pregnant when she was just 4 months old or so, poor baby. Watch her closely, she's still just a baby herself. You may have to help her raise that baby.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

I'm so glad everyone's okay!! Enjoy your precious little boy <3


----------



## pastrychef (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

oh iam still keeping a VERY close eye on her. I was scared something happened on the inside. But all is well so far so good. Iam out there alot. She is such a great mom!! shes cleaning, feeding, napping, keeping a close eye on him, lets me handle him.i scratch and talk to her. She is great. And 4 months....crazy isn't it. I had no idea, well i had suspicions but.. i thought nooooo, shes wayyy too young. but here we are. I wish i could upload a pic, it keeps telling me its too big of a file. hes so cute and tiny.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

Glad to hear mom and baby are doing well. Resize the picture, I would love to see it.


----------



## pastrychef (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

Picture of Abbie and baby boy


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

WOW! Congrats on your new little boy!
Keep an eye on her to make sure she's doing well and raising her baby well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

What a surprise for sure! I have a doe here, Angel...she had an oops breeding at 4 months and delivered a single doeling at 9 months old, different circumstance because I knew she was bred.

Glad that mama and baby are doing well...he looks just like most of my pygmy babies that I've had born here and he has wattles! Adorable little guy!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

He is adorable, so is the Mom.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

They are so cute! Congrats on your surprise!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

Congrats!!! That's amazing, and he's super cute!!! Mom is too!


----------



## pastrychef (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

thanks! Hes so adorable!

she was a twin, so when time comes around when i actually want to breed her,...will she always have singles, or cause she was a twin and at the proper age she will have twins or did she have a single cause she was so young?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

Singles are normal for first fresheners. (= The number and gender partially depend on the buck.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

I've had a couple ff have singles. Then gone on to produce multiples. I had a ff kid with triplets this year! You can try flushing her next time...gradually increase her grain about a month before you plan to breed her...she may produce more eggs that way. Congrats! I had a kid get bred accidentally at 6 months old. She kidded with twins without incident.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

very cute! Glad that baby and young mommy are doing well!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

Some FF have singles. And because she was so young when she got bred probably factored into having a single.


----------



## pastrychef (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

thanks everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

Adorable...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## KYLeona (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

:laugh: VERY Cute! Babies are so precious and yours is adorable!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

Voila is what she would have said to you to present you with the lil buckling..surprise.. or here ya go...giggles he's a precious lil thing


----------



## pastrychef (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

he is so awesome, and growing like a weed! he has quite the personality. Ive named him Gibson. and can he leap and jump, puts the adults to shame.....lol. i think Abbie is weaning him slowly on her own, she lets him drink, but not as much as he was, she definately tells him , no alot, hes started to drink water now and eats everything they eat. hes a great baby. quite the chunk!


----------



## BasicallyHeather (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: my pygmy goat had 1 kid this morning! didn't know she wa*

Oh my, the adorableness!


----------

